# another mold question



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Other than the high cost, what do you think of the acrylic molds offered in 3 ( $89) and 5 lbs. ($119) Do you think that the dividers and the cutting guidelines included with the mold are worth the high price? I made 2 wooden molds and haven't gotten a right angle yet. I also don't love making a paper liner. Have used a 2" pvc and it worked well, but think a rectangle is more popular. If you want to see the mold, copy and paste the link below:
http://www.soap-making-resource.com/slab-soap-molds.html


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't have experience with the molds in the link nor do I use slab molds (they seem a bit pricey) but wanted to tell you to try out soaphutch.com. They make HDPE and plexiglass molds and are reasonably priced. Their website sucks but if you give Rich a call he will be very helpful. Also, best soap investment ever made - The Tank soapcutter!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I have this mold and plan on using it this weekend. The seller is a good communicator and from the time I placed the order to the time the mold arrived was 5 days. It seems to be well made. I will post after I use it.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

went to soaphutch.com and molds are $200+ too rich for my blood, but thanks for sending another option. Jennifer, which mold are going to try out?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

the 5 pound slab one. Still haven't tried it out- maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Looking forward to hearing how you like the mold Jennifer. I looked at the link and would like to get just one of the molds for special soaps, not for everyday. I wish they were exactly the same size as the bars as I have now, but they are just a little wider.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, I FINALLY soaped!  It has been so long I dang near forgot how.

The soap is in the mold and I will unmold tomorrow morning. I like that it is sturdy and being able to see inside (clear sides) will be neat for layering and also helped me get everything even. I also liked the dividers. I am pretty excited about having bars right out of the mold. One little *concern* is that I could see where some soap went around the bottom. It didn't leak- and maybe I should have made sure I got the sides extra tight but... As you can see from the picture, I poured at a thick trace. If it is coming through a bit at a thick trace I wonder what will happen at a thin trace. I will try that tomorrow. The seller has a money back guarantee, so if it does leak, it will go back. Again, I will tighten the sides on better next time.

Hopefully it will unmold easy.

ETA- oils= 64 ounces


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

other pics-


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

last pic-


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Unmolded! I took the sides off and stuck it in the freezer for about 15 minutes- then said the heck with it and started peeling the soap off the bottom. Not hard, but didn't just slide out like my silicone. It is about the same as unmolding my WSP green mold. And like my WSP molds, soap needs to set up a little longer than it does in my wood/ silicone mold (it was still a little soft). It doesn't have the insulation to push it through saponification as fast. I could wrap it up if I wanted. I am soaping today at a thin trace to see if it will leak. It it does not, it is a keeper. I am also going to put it in the oven to unmold next time and see if that makes a difference. If you don't want to spend the money on a wood/ silicone mold, this mold is an option.

For those who have dividers, how do you remove them?

ETA-
5.75 oz per bar (no water discount, will weigh less after cure)
soap size-


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Jennifer - I know this is off topic, but is your soap made with goat milk? And, how did you get such a vivid orange color? I love it!

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

eam said:


> Jennifer - I know this is off topic, but is your soap made with goat milk? And, how did you get such a vivid orange color? I love it!
> 
> Thanks.
> Elizabeth


Thanks  It is gm. I used Peach Sunset Mica from the Conservatorie (www.conservatorie.com) It fades into a more natural looking pumpkin color. Brambleberry has some new neon colors that stay that bright if you want something loud.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I just ordered a new silicone mold from Silvermoon. Seems they are back in business. And they have the sizes I need to add to my uplands. I just ordered one to see how it works as it will make 1.5 times the bars I make now. If it works well enough I'll order more and be able to start making more at one time. That will be nice.

Love that orange color! I've got to get new colors as I'm getting low on my POPs. :/


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I didn't go with plexiglass molds because they crack if you tighten the bolts down, to stop it from leaking. The only molds that don't leak are those with dado's, grooves in the bottom of the mold that the sides fit into. You can see the pressure points on the above mold, where they will eventually crack because of this design with the lag bolts going through the mold at the weakest point.

I haven't soaped plexiglass but with the Kelsie molds, the more you use them the better they work, at first I had to run a knife around the edges of the mold and devider (I do line the bottom with commercial cellophane) but now most soaps fall out of the mold with at least 12 hours in it, same recipe. They seem to age into non stick. If I had enough molds to leave the soap in for longer, I would doubt that any of the soap would stick.

There are just as many folks who hate Kelsie molds though as who love them like me  Vicki


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

I love my kelsie molds.. and Vicki is right they get better the more you use them..


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

:yeahthat I love mine too and can't imagine being without them.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I didn't go with plexiglass molds because they crack if you tighten the bolts down, to stop it from leaking. The only molds that don't leak are those with dado's, grooves in the bottom of the mold that the sides fit into. You can see the pressure points on the above mold, where they will eventually crack because of this design with the lag bolts going through the mold at the weakest point.


This one has that groove thing- hopefully it will hold up. I have such a mish mash of molds. I'd like to find one that I love (and order several) for an affordable price from company who will stick around a bit.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If the dadoo (the groove thing) was the right fit, you wouldn't have leaking soap. Ours come with lag bolts also, to sinch the sides to the bottom. The molds are so well made I have never had to use the lag bolts.

Kelsie has been around a long time, but nobody knows how long a business will stay in business why I have been buying more molds  People get old! V


----------

